# Clunking noise



## sokr915 (Aug 31, 2009)

I recently bought my 99 altima with a blown clutch and fixed that. Now that it is fixed when i let off the gas i get a clunking noise and I feel the shifter kind of jump a little. Would this be bad motor mounts? if not what might this be?
Thanks


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

sounds like motor and/or transmission mounts


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ill bet money on rear motor mount. notorious for going out.


----------



## sokr915 (Aug 31, 2009)

Will I be able to tell if its the rear mount by looking from underneath or will I have to remove it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you might be able to tell by looking at it. sometimes its really noticeable, sometimes not so much. ive gotten underneath before and rocked the engine by hand and saw the rubber separate from the metal frame, but if thats where the damage is, then it wont be easily seen till you move the engine a bit.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Sometimes I use a prybar or crowbar to shift things around when looking for stuff like bad mounts.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

If you have the electronique power steering then it might be your rack and pinion, it make loose like noise in front end and give very small jerks in steering wheel on rocky roads. 

Used Scooters || Triumph Motorcycles


----------

